# Topics > Robotics > Gynoids >  Nadine, gynoid robot, Institute for Media Innovation, Nanyang Technological University, Singapore

## Airicist

Developer - Institute for Media Innovation

Press-release 
"NTU scientists unveil social and telepresence robots"

December 29, 2015

Nadine on Wikipedia

----------


## Airicist

Real-time Interaction with Nadine at Swissnex Singapore End of 2013 Party

Published on Aug 24, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Article "Meet Nadine, the world's most human-like robot"
Scientists at the Nanyang Technological University in Singapore say robots like Nadine will one day play a part in the workforce

by Sarah Knapton
December 29, 2015

----------


## Airicist

Singapore: Meet Nadine, the chatty robot that can remember past conversations

Published on Dec 29, 2015




> Nadine, a humanoid robot 'receptionist' at Nanyang Technological University (NTU) in Singapore, is able to greet visitors and remember their names, and even the conversations they have previously had. Footage shows her having a chat with her creator, Prof. Nadia Thalmann, at the university earlier this month. 
> 
> The humanoid, a doppelganger of Prof. Nadia Thalmann, albeit with a Scottish accent rather than her native Swiss twang, is designed to operate as a personal assistant in offices and homes of the future. Described in an NTU press release as having "soft skin and flowing brunette hair" Nadine is able to smile at visitors and looks into their eyes when talking. She is also able to shake hands with human beings and wave them goodbye. 
> 
> Professor Thalmann asked Nadine her job the robot then replied: ""I am a social companion, I can speak of emotions and I can recognise people," demonstrating the extent of the machine's voice recognition software.

----------


## Airicist

Nadine the robot is amazing and creepy

Published on Jan 9, 2016




> Nadine the robot has been unveiled, and as robotics technology gets more advanced, humanoid robots are looking more and more human. In this episode of SciShow News we explore how Nadine works and why a lot of people find it creepy.

----------


## Airicist

Robots Nadine and Edgar

Published on Jan 20, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Gynoid robot Nadine and her creator Nadia are reading the "Visual Computer"

Published on Jan 20, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "Now you're talking: human-like robot may one day care for dementia patients"

by Paige Lim
March 7, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Emotionally intelligent robot comes to life

Published on Mar 7, 2016




> Scientists in Singapore introduce "Nadine," a humanoid robot, who can think, feel and even recognize people. Sharon Reich reports.

----------


## Airicist

Nadine on 5

Published on Mar 13, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Are we ready for human-like robots in the workplace

Published on Mar 16, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Channel NewsAsia, talking point

Published on Jun 30, 2016




> The programme explored whether more jobs will be taken over by robots. Prof Nadia Thalmann, the Director of NTU’s Institute for Media Innovation, said a robot is a machine embodied in a shape that has some automatic functions, which could be a smart car, a drone or a humanoid. With advances in artificial intelligence, robots can now make decisions and have conversations. The show also featured Nadine, the world’s first most human-like robot that can make eye contact, smile, wave at people and remembers conversations from previous chats. Jobs that could be done by robots in future include receptionists and servers in restaurants.

----------


## Airicist

Nadine social robot

Published on May 1, 2017

----------


## Airicist

2016 ACI Asia Business Summit - Live Call with Nadine

Published on May 11, 2017

----------


## Airicist

ASM HUMAN+

Published on Sep 28, 2017

----------


## Airicist

The making of Nadine hand

Published on Nov 16, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Prof Nadia and Nadine Conversation + Nadine at ArtScience Museum

Published on Nov 16, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Nadine Social Robot conversation with a student Felix

Published on Nov 16, 2017

----------


## Airicist

NTU Singapore’s social robot Nadine starts work as a receptionist

Published on Oct 16, 2018




> Say hi to #NTUsg social robot Nadine, the new face at AIA's customer service centre in Tampines, Singapore. Powered by #AI, Nadine can perceive and mimic emotions and answer questions. Her four-month “internship” is a pilot between AIA Singapore and NTU Singapore to explore the use of social robots in Singapore's insurance industry. It is aimed at improving its #AI knowledge database through deep learning while testing how the public interacts with a robot.

----------

